# Skyrim: Sexy Tera-Mods zum Download - Video und Bilder erschienen



## FrankMoers (11. Februar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Skyrim: Sexy Tera-Mods zum Download - Video und Bilder erschienen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Skyrim: Sexy Tera-Mods zum Download - Video und Bilder erschienen


----------



## egomoi (11. Februar 2012)

sieht nach einer "runden" Sachen aus; diese Mod.....mehr kann mann! dazu nicht sagen


----------



## Objektiv (11. Februar 2012)

Stehn denn eigentlich alle Männer (außer mir) auf diese riesen Titten? Ich verstehe nicht wieso die in spielen immer so groß sein müssen?


----------



## Emke (11. Februar 2012)

@Objektiv:

Nicht alle, aber viele


----------



## dennis-2810 (11. Februar 2012)

Ich verstehe echt nicht wie alle auf diese Mods abfahren, welche Manga Outfits oder freizügigere Outfits ins Spiel bringen. Es ist echt der Wahnsinn, wieviel Aufmerksamkeit solche Mods im Nexus bekommen. mMn passen sie einfach nicht ins Spiel, ist aber natürlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (11. Februar 2012)

Bei der Dame auf Bild 4 ist der Kopf kleiner als ihre Brüste.


----------



## HMCpretender (11. Februar 2012)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Bei der Dame auf Bild 4 ist der Kopf kleiner als ihre Brüste.


 
Kein Wunder, dass sie da keine passende Rüstung findet und sich in diesen viel zu engen Harnisch zwängen muss, die arme...


----------



## Olsen84 (11. Februar 2012)

Mal davon abgesehen, dass die Mods absolut peinlich sind und überhaupt nichts ins eigentliche Spiel passen. Aber lasst doch wenigstens den kleinen Single-Buben den Spaß, ihre Fantasien irgendwie ausleben zu können


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Februar 2012)

Emke schrieb:


> @Objektiv:
> 
> Nicht alle, aber viele


 
Dann sollten sie Bauer werden und sich Kühe anschaffen. Die haben alle dicke Euter 

Naja, in der heutigen Zeit ist das Schonheitsbild eh total verkorkst. Am Besten soll die Frau so dünn sein, dass man sie unter der Tür durchschieben kann, auf der anderen Seite aber Brüste bis zur Decke haben. Und Frauen machen den Wahn noch mit und lassen sich die Brüste vergrößern. Die Welt ist einfach nur noch bescheuert 

In der Hinsicht muss ich Valve übrigens loben. In deren Spielen wirken die Frauen immer sehr natürlich, sehr normal, nicht so schlampenmäßig wie in vielen anderen Spielen. Das gefällt mir besser.


----------



## tommy1977 (11. Februar 2012)

Das sieht sowas von schlecht aus! Ich bekomme Pickel, wenn ich diesen Riesen-Möpse-Hochglanz-Mist sehe! Lasst einfach euren Manga-Schrott stecken und überlasst es den Asiaten, sich an comichaften Figuren aufzugeilen. In Europa will das kein normaler Mensch sehen.


----------



## z3ro22 (11. Februar 2012)

@tommy1977  ich glaube kaum das du das recht hast denen zu sagen wie sie ihre kreativität ausleben sollen.du kannst sowas nicht mal evtl neidisch ?


----------



## Bullfrog (11. Februar 2012)

Fällt niemandem auf, das diese coolen Rüstungen eigendlich absolut nutzlos sind? Klar Drachenknochen mit 2 enchantments aber jeder Depp mit nem Buttermesser sticht einfach vorne in den ungeschützten Bauch. Nur mal so als Denkanstoß....


----------



## Skaty12 (11. Februar 2012)

Bullfrog schrieb:


> Fällt niemandem auf, das diese coolen Rüstungen eigendlich absolut nutzlos sind? Klar Drachenknochen mit 2 enchantments aber jeder Depp mit nem Buttermesser sticht einfach vorne in den ungeschützten Bauch. Nur mal so als Denkanstoß....


 Ist aber immer so bei Rollenspielen. Ein Stahlhelm macht 50 Rüstung, ein kleiner Reif auf dem Kopf 150... Vorallem bei weiblichen Charakteren ist die hässliche Rüstung vom logischen Denken her am besten.


----------



## Adariel (11. Februar 2012)

Ich hab schon seit Januar die Frisuren aus TERA drauf. Die sind nicht nur Qualitativ hochwertiger und deutlich detaillierter als die von Skyrim sondern sehen ästhetisch auch noch eine ganze Ecke schicker aus.

Gepaart mit Better Female Faces und den Caliente Bodytexturen bekommt man damit verdammt lecker Weibchen hin die Qualitativ fast ihresgleichen suchen in der Spielewelt.


----------



## z3ro22 (11. Februar 2012)

@Bullfrog wie weit bist du in geschichte gekommen? meine frau studiert es und egal welche rüstung man hatte damals.sie waren alle nutzlos.(auch das kettenhemd war müll)


----------



## Mothman (11. Februar 2012)

z3ro22 schrieb:


> @Bullfrog wie weit bist du in geschichte gekommen? meine frau studiert es und egal welche rüstung man hatte damals.sie waren alle nutzlos.(auch das kettenhemd war müll)


Die Rüstungen waren sicher nicht nutzlos. Sie wurden irgendwann nutzlos, weil logischerweise irgendwann etwas erfunden wurde, was die Rüstung durchdringen konnte. 
So ist das immer mit der Technologie. Irgendwas ist "top notch", dann erfinden die Feinde etwas dagegen.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (11. Februar 2012)

z3ro22 schrieb:


> @Bullfrog wie weit bist du in geschichte gekommen? meine frau studiert es und egal welche rüstung man hatte damals.sie waren alle nutzlos.(auch das kettenhemd war müll)


 
Natürlich war eine Stahlrüstung bei einem Hellebardenstoß wirkungslos und teilweise sogar gefährlich, aber gerade ein Kettenhemd verteilt die kinetische Energie bei einem Stoß und vermag Schnitte sogar vollends zu absorbieren. Es mag nicht die beste Lösung gewesen sein, allerdings denke ich nicht dass sie völlig "nutzlos" waren. Was meint deine Frau denn genau dazu?


----------



## JackTheDipper (11. Februar 2012)

z3ro22 schrieb:


> @Bullfrog wie weit bist du in geschichte gekommen? meine frau studiert es und egal welche rüstung man hatte damals.sie waren alle nutzlos.(auch das kettenhemd war müll)


 
Mal im Ernst, ist es nicht eher so, dass jede Rüstung zu einem bestimmten Zweck da war?
Ein Harnisch hällt das "Harte" ab, und das Kettenhemd darunter sorgt dafür, dass die Spitze nicht weiter kommt.
Ist natürlich logisch, dass sich die Angrifftechniken darauf angepasst haben (bspw. neue Pfeilspitzen), was aber wiederrum dazu geführt hat, dass es neue Defensivtechniken gibt. Wenn mich jemand mit nem Dolch angreift würd ich mich über ein (feinmaschiges) Kettenhemd freuen. Natürlich kann er mir das Ding auch in den Fuß rammen, aber dann hätte auch ne Kevlarveste nichts gebracht ...
Ritter

Deine Informationsquelle scheint aber sehr informiert zu sein, dass sie  indirekt behauptet, dass die Ritter früher das aus Spaß angezogen haben -  "hat ja eh nichts gebracht" .


Vielleicht noch was zum Artikel:
BILD DES TAGES!
Gibts es wirklich nichts spannenderes zu berichten als halbbekleidete "Mädels"-Mods?



edit: Bohr ey, immer diese Zwischenposter ...


----------



## z3ro22 (11. Februar 2012)

@Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer  von unten nach oben war sie nutzlos meinte siedirekt aufprall später dann auch. da hat Motham dann recht mit seiner aussage

sind wir dafür aber hier nicht falsch auch wenn es interessant ist ^^


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (12. Februar 2012)

z3ro22 schrieb:


> sind wir dafür aber hier nicht falsch auch wenn es interessant ist ^^


 
Weiß nicht, 
das Threatthema gibt ja sonst nicht viel her... ^^

Ich meine: Halb bekleidete skins für Skyrim, was soll man noch dazu sagen, ausser  oder eben  



PS. Bin grad am Mass Effect 2 spielen, nachdem ich den 1. nun durch habe und finde Miranda sollte es in jedem Spiel als skin geben


----------



## Sylabeth (12. Februar 2012)

Das passt absolut nicht zu Skyrim.


----------



## der-jan (12. Februar 2012)

das bild mit dem auswahlmenü rechts ist merkwürdig
es ist ebony ausgewählt aber das model sieht sehr sehr bleich aus für "ebony" - ist eher ivory wenn man den bekannten song mal heranziehen will


----------



## z3ro22 (12. Februar 2012)

@Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer interessante idee ^^ mranda war schon hot ^^


----------



## commander2k12 (27. Februar 2012)

mmm ich würd die mod gerne mal austesten...aber krieg sie bei mir nicht zum laufen...brauch noch andere dateien als die, die hier zum download bereit stehen??


----------



## Kwengie (22. März 2012)

nur zu blöd,
daß man wieder zu einem anderen Körpermodell "gezwungen" wird, welches eventuell größere Brüste hat und die sagen mir halt nicht zu.
Die Vanilla-Brüste sind mir zu flach und irgendwie zu eckig.


----------



## kidou1304 (23. Dezember 2012)

und wieder Models die nicht in die Welt passen...es sei denn natürlich die Welt selbst wurde auch schon ausreichend angepasst..wer weiß^^


----------

